

Nokia N9 and an incomplete list of browser features - karl_nerd
http://karlwestin.posterous.com/nokia-n9-and-its-browser

======
silverlight
It sounds like they're basically just basing it on the same Webkit fork as
Apple and Chrome with a few features disabled...

~~~
bundyo
Or rather with less features disabled.

~~~
karl_nerd
I'm not sure whether even Safari and Mobile Safari comes from the same branch
of webkit. Chrome and the Android browser definitely don't ... When I spoke to
Apple Engineers about how WebGL is available in iAds ("running html5 in a
normal webkit view") they mentioned that "webGL is in mobile webkit, but not
in mobile safari". This thing, suggesting there's a "mobile webkit", when PPK
has shown that feature-wise, there isn't, made me wonder how the webkit tree
really looks...

~~~
bundyo
Well, Apple's repos and bugtrackers are internal so we may never know. However
the differences between them can indicate separate repos or at least far away
branches. N9's browser is built from WebKit2, so it may be also more prone to
crashes due to Chrome-like process separation, a feature Lion and iOS 5 will
also have.

------
bergie
I'm especially happy of multi-touch and proper contentEditable support. MeeGo
Forums have more discussion on the browser

